# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  FEAR 3 2011 Repack 3.34GB

## FlinstoneD

Release:Repack by a1chemist
Interface language:English,Russian,German,French
Sound language:English
Crack:PreInstalled (NetShow)

Repack features:
-Nothing recoded
-Cut all languages except English (sound, not interface)
-Installation time 5 minutes only!
-Crack is preistalled!You don't need to do anything!
Install notes:
1.Unrar
2.Burn to DVD or Mount with DaemonTools/VirtualCloneDrive/Alcohol
3.Run stup.exe
4.Launch game from desktop
5.Enjoy!and don't forget to say thanks!:)
Screenshots:



Download:


```
Filesonic:
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1284974331/F.Rep.by.Alhem.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1285535911/F.Rep.by.Alhem.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1286129761/F.Rep.by.Alhem.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1286985881/F.Rep.by.Alhem.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/1287651501/F.Rep.by.Alhem.part5.rar
```

New links soon!
Say thanks!It's free!;)

----------


## Fielde

тяженькая
спасибо за ссылку!

----------

